# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  SEMILLAS DE HORTALIZAS HÍBRIDAS

## JONATHAN RONCAL

_Estimados Lectores reciban un cordial saludo a nombre de la empresa Hortisemillas S.A.C. y Viveros Fumagalli (SF Almacigos S.A.C) , líderes en el mercado agroindustrial y local proveyendo  semillas de la más alta calidad en todo el Perú, contamos con un  surtido Stock , así mismo garantizamos la calidad de nuestras semillas por su almacenamiento en Cámaras de Frío._  _ALCACHOFA   LORCA (SIN ESPINAS)_  _20 MILLARES_  _ARVEJA   NUMÉRICA_ _SACO 5 KILOS_  _APIO OREGON   (PENCA VERDE)_ _5 MILLAR_  _BETERRAGA   DARKO_ _LATA 500 GRAMOS_  _BROCOLI BAOBAB   F1_ _10 MILLAR_  _COLIFLOR   MEMPHIS F1_ _SOBRE 10,000 SEMILLAS_   _COL FUYUKUGURI   F1_ _1 MILLAR_  _ESPARRAGO   SEQUOIA_ _MILLAR_  _ESPARRAGO   JALEO_ _MILLAR_  _ESPINACA PARYS   F1_ _1 KILO_  _ESCAROLA   CABELLO DE ANGEL_ _100 GRAMOS_  _LECHUGA GALA   (AMERICANA)_ _LATA 100 GRAMOS_  _LECHUGA   GRENADINE (ROJA HOJA ROBLE)_ _SOBRE 25 MILLARES_  _LECHUGA   MONTERREAL (ROMANA)_ _100 GRAMOS_  _LECHUGA BEGOÑA   (BATAVIA CRESPA)_ _25 GRAMOS_  _LECHUGA   ANDROMEDA (AMERICANA-CALOR)._ _5 GRAMOS_  _PIMIENTO E 375   F1 (CUADRADO AMARILLO)_ _SOBRE 1,000 SEMILLAS_  _PIQUILLO_ _500 GRAMOS_  _PIMIENTO   ALCANTARA F1 (TIPO CALIFORNIA)_ _5 MILLARES_  _PIMIENTO JONÁS   F1 (CUADRADO)_ _5 MILLARES_  _PIMIENTO   CIERZO F1 (CONICO)_ _5 MILLARES_  _PAPRIKA CAPRI_ _500 GRAMOS_  _PIMIENTO   CALIFORNIA WONDER_ _500 GRAMOS_  _PORO TEMPANO_ _100 GRAMOS_  _RABANITO   TORERO_ _500 GRAMOS_  _SANDIA MADAGA   F1 (RAYADA OBLONGA)_ _SOBRE 1,000 SEMILLAS_  _TOMATE   AGUAMIEL F1  ( INDETERMINADO RIO GRANDE   )_ _SOBRE 1,000 SEMILLAS_  _TOMATE LERAC   F1 (INDETERMINADO REDONDO)_ _SOBRE 1,000 SEMILLAS_  _TOMATE PAIME   F1 (CHERRY-PERA)_ _1 MILLAR_  _TOMATE PIRATA   F1 (REDONDO INDETERMINADO)_ _1 MILLAR_  _ZANAHORIA RED   CORED_  _LATA 500 GRAMOS_  _ZANAHORIA   OLIMPO F1_ _LATA 100,000 SEMILLAS_  _ZAPALLITO   LENA F1_ _LATA 500 GRAMOS_   _ Toda consulta o duda comunicarse  con los números consignados  recuerde que somos especialistas   y representamos a los mejores._Temas similares: BIOFERTIL PERU : SEMILLAS de HORTALIZAS Y MAS !!! SEMILLAS DE HORTALIZAS ENZA ZADEN PARA ENSAYOS ¿QUIERES SER PRODUCTOR DE SEMILLAS HÍBRIDAS DE EXPORTACION ?...ESTO TE PUEDE INTERESAR MULTIPLICACIÓN DE SEMILLAS HIBRIDAS.ACTIVIDAD RENTABLE Artículo: "Semillas híbridas son el presente de la producción nacional

----------

